# Sticky Tires



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

Is anybody running Drag radials on the stock rims? If so what brand and size. With the weather cold I'm having some serious traction issues through first and second gear. The smallest Nitto 555R I can find is 285/35/18 and I'm pretty sure that is too big for the stock 18s.


----------

